# iPhone sync: where are Notes, Contacts on computer?



## blackbook (Jan 22, 2009)

After syncing everything from my iPhone to Macbook, where can I see the backup of my Notes, Contacts, iCal, etc?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Contact on iPhone = Address Book on MacBook
Notes on iPhone = Notes in Mail on MacBook


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

OK I feel ridiculous asking this..... but where in Mail.app are my Notes? I looked high and low - I'm certain they're right there in front of me, but for the life of me, I can't find them. The only reference to Notes I can find is a split button on the tool bar - half of it says Note and the other half says To-Do. When I click on Note, it creates a new one. I can type whatever I want into that Note, and when I click done, it just disappears! Where does it go? Where can I view it again, in addition to the Notes I've synced to/from my iPhone?

I know I'll feel silly when someone tells me where in Mail to find them, but until then.... I'm at a loss. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi

It kind of depends how you set up Notes in Mail Preferences.

If you go Mail > Preferences>Accounts>Mailbox Behaviours 

In there you can choose to have Notes appear in the Inbox (so they are just like a Mail message) or in their own Folder under Reminders.

Play with that, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmmm, OK I have one checkbox that says Store Notes in Inbox as per my screenshot below. I had it checked, however when I create a new note via the "Note/To-do" button, and click Done, it doesn't appear in my inbox. 

If I unclick the Store Notes in Inbox, and then create a Note and click done, I can't find anything different in my Mail.app, including the Reminders you noted. Where is the Reminders?

Thanks for trying to help - I appreciate it!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmmmm.

Maybe restart Mail.

This is mine:


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Forgot to ask: what version of Mail are you running?


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

chas_m said:


> Contact on iPhone = Address Book on MacBook
> Notes on iPhone = Notes in Mail on MacBook


Bit more detail

Notes: Mail > left sidebar > Reminders > Notes


----------



## ZRXer (Jan 18, 2007)

That was weird - but the quitting and restarting brought up the "reminders" drop down in the left sidebar. It was not there before. Regardless, it's there, and so are my notes!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Cool.
You are welcome


----------

